# Bravo RTA by Wotofo - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/1/18)

*By now you must have seen the reviews now get the tank!!!*​



Bravo comes in a variety of colours:
Black, Gunmetal, Blue, SS and Gold



*Which colour would you choose?*









https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-bravo-rta-by-wotofo


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy (27/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Nice video @BigGuy

Nice to see you in "tank heaven"

I laughed when you were trying to recall who made the Blitzen. haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

